# "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .



## Ondine (12. Mai 2007)

. . . wieso, hat das was mit der falschen Zeitangabe im Forum zu tun?

Erst ist es mir aufgefallen, als ich in einem von mir erstellten Thread weitergeschrieben habe, dass der sich nicht über "neue Beiträge" aufrufen ließ. 
Jetzt - vor 10 Minuten - habe ich in einem anderen Thread eine Antwort geschrieben, und auch die wird nicht angezeigt in der Liste der neuen Beiträge, nur bei den abonnierten Themen finde ich den Beitrag dann wieder. Die Zeit die angezeigt wird ist 11:30, dabei habe ich den Beitrag aber um 13:30 geschrieben . . . was'n da los :? 

LG
Britta

PS: es ist jetzt 13:40 und auch der neue Thread wird nicht angezeigt - hab's gerade ausprobiert


----------



## Olli.P (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

Hi Britta,

also bei mir wird das schon alles richtig angezeigt............... 

Und bei mir steht auch, Heute um 13:39 ....................


----------



## Silke (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

Hallo,
bei mir stimmt auch alles...
Ist deine Uhrzeit richtig eingestellt?


----------



## Joachim (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

Hallo Ondine,

wie schon oft, nein, sehr oft geschrieben: Bitte in den eigenen Profil/Einstellungen mal die Zeitzone richtig einstellen! "WEZ +1 ... Berlin ..."

Dann klapts auch mit den Beiträgen.


----------



## Ondine (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

. . . das mit den Einstellungen habe ich inzwischen gemacht, jetzt stimmt wenigstens die Zeitangabe, trotzdem bekomme ich Beiträge, in denen ich gerade geschrieben habe, nicht als neue Beiträge in der Liste angezeigt . . . erst wenn auf meinen Beitrag wieder jemand antwortet  
. . . scheint eines der großen unlösbaren Probleme unserer Zeit zu sein  . . . vielleicht ist auch der Mozilla schuld, im Zweifelsfall ist der immer schuld, das ist die perfide Rache von Billyboy Gates weil ich seinen InternetExplorer boykottiere 

LG
Britta . . . _inzwischen stolze Besitzerin eines Grasfrosches, gestern abend entdeckt . . . und Frau Molch hat sich einen zweiten Molchmann zugelegt, das kleine Luder_


----------



## Dr.J (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

Hallo Britta,



> trotzdem bekomme ich Beiträge, in denen ich gerade geschrieben habe, nicht als neue Beiträge in der Liste angezeigt . . . erst wenn auf meinen Beitrag wieder jemand antwortet



Das ist kein Fehler, sondern ein Feature, wie wir ITler immer sagen. 

Also, die Software merkt sich welche Beiträge du bereits angesehen/gelesen hast, dazu gehören auch Beiträge, auf die du gerade geantwortet hast, d.h. da du gerade drin warst, zwecks Antwort, wird auch das __ Merk-Flag nicht zurückgesetzt. Die Forensoftware setzt das Flag für deinen User erst dann zurück, wenn ein neuer Beitrag von jemanden anders geschrieben wird.


----------



## Joachim (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

Aha... das "__ Merk-Flag"  also ich glaub meines ist kaputt - sagt Annett  

Vielleicht sollte ich es mal ändern in: "Noch nicht gesehene Beiträge"


----------



## Dr.J (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

@Jo  Bei euch ist gleich was anderes kaputt. 

Nix kapieren, aber hier den Techniker spielen  

Vielleicht sollte Annett mal das Kaputt-Flag bei ihrem Laptop suchen? Da geht doch ständig was kaputt.


----------



## Thorsten (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

Jürgen Jürgen Jürgen - Du wolltest es mir ja nie glauben...


----------



## Joachim (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

@Doc
 Öh, Kapitän Doc, was denn mit dir los - ich habs doch begriffen. Aber ob es die Userin verstanden hat? 

@Thorsten


----------



## Dr.J (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

@Jo ist schon gut Brauner, immer ruhig ............


----------



## Ondine (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Doc
> Öh, Kapitän Doc, was denn mit dir los - ich habs doch begriffen. Aber ob es die Userin verstanden hat?
> 
> @Thorsten


 . . . hey - bin nicht blond!

Also die Erklärungen hierzu habe ich inzwischen verstanden, auch wenn das in anderen Foren anders gelöst ist, aber ich kann damit leben 

LG
Britta


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

Moin Britta,

wenn Du Deinen gerade selbst erstellten Beitrag ohne großes Suchen finden willst, dann schau halt einfach aufs Portal. 
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen werden dort alle neuen Beiträge/Themen angezeigt.


----------



## Joachim (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Neue Beiträge" werden nicht angezeigt . . .*

Moin Annett , moin Britta!

@Britta
Mein Kommentar zielte gewiss nicht auf die Haarpracht eines Users sondern eher auf den Umstand, das vielleicht nicht jeder weis was ein "Flag" ist  Sorry also, wenn ich dir zu nahe getreten sein sollte.

@Doc
Was heist hier "brauner"  im Sommer pflege ich für gewöhnlich zu erblonden - allein durch die Kraft der Sonne ... 

@Britta and all others
Auf jeder Forenseite befindet sich oben ein mehr oder minder hübsches Menü mit unter anderem dem Punkt "Nützliche Links". Da dieser nicht umsonst so heist, gibt es beim draufklicken nützliche Links. 
In der nun erscheinenden unendlichen Liste von nützlichen Links findet man etwas weiter unten den Link "Abonierte Themen".
Dieser führt uns nun alle zum Ziel. Büddesehr.

@Annett
Da du ja unsere Anleitungsschreiberin bist  - na wie wär es, darfst mich auch Zitieren ...


----------

